# MicroMaster 440



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei einer Anlagen setzen wir erstmalig wieder die MM440 ein. Jetzt wollte ich vom Schaltschrankbauer die aktuellen CDs haben die früher mal bei jeder Lieferung dabei waren. 

Jetzt sagte mir der Schaltschrankbauer das in den Kartons keine CDs oder sonst etwas drin war. Nur der nackte Umrichter. Kann das sein ?  Darf das sein ?


----------



## IBFS (10 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bei einer Anlagen setzen wir erstmalig wieder die MM440 ein. Jetzt wollte ich vom Schaltschrankbauer die aktuellen CDs haben die früher mal bei jeder Lieferung dabei waren.
> 
> Jetzt sagte mir der Schaltschrankbauer das in den Kartons keine CDs oder sonst etwas drin war. Nur der nackte Umrichter. Kann das sein ? Darf das sein ?


 

Stelle dir mal vor du bestellst 10* MM440. Da hast du ne Menge Abfall nachher

Nimm einfach die aktuellste STARTER-VERSION und schon gehts los!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mst (10 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bei einer Anlagen setzen wir erstmalig wieder die MM440 ein. Jetzt wollte ich vom Schaltschrankbauer die aktuellen CDs haben die früher mal bei jeder Lieferung dabei waren.
> 
> Jetzt sagte mir der Schaltschrankbauer das in den Kartons keine CDs oder sonst etwas drin war. Nur der nackte Umrichter. Kann das sein ? Darf das sein ?


 
Also, ich hab noch keinen MM440 bekommen wo nicht eine CD und dieser "Bus Wiederstand" dabei wahren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> Also, ich hab noch keinen MM440 bekommen wo nicht eine CD und dieser "Bus Wiederstand" dabei wahren.



Dieser Bus Widerstand ist dabei.... wann hast du den letzen MM440 bekommen ?


----------



## mst (10 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dieser Bus Widerstand ist dabei.... wann hast du den letzen MM440 bekommen ?


 
Hab das letzte mal vor 2 Monaten welche bekommen, da wahren die CDs noch dabei.

Hab meinen Arbeitskollegen gefragt, der hat aktuell letzte woche welche gebraucht und siehe da - keine CDs dabei, bei den PB Modulen für den MM440 sind die "Doku CDs" auch nicht mehr dabei.

Siemens hat wohl eine neue Einparmöglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## sailor (12 August 2010)

Hi.
Grund dürfte wahrscheinlich der sein, daß die Micromaster auslaufen (nicht der DC-Bus sondern die Serie). INfo Siemens.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 August 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Hi.
> Grund dürfte wahrscheinlich der sein, daß die Micromaster auslaufen (nicht der DC-Bus sondern die Serie). INfo Siemens.
> Gruß
> Sailor




Das ist wirklich der Grund!!! Das hat mir ein Siemensvertriebler auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt.  Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Nur weil es ein Auslaufmodell ist brauche ich keine Doku mehr ? Gut zu wissen


----------



## offliner (18 August 2010)

Micromaster läuft im Moment noch nicht aus. Wird aber bestimmt kommen, da Siemens kräftig für G120 neue Sachen rausbringt. Aber selbst wenn, ist für die nächsten 10 Jahre ab Auslauf noch für Ersatz gesorgt...


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

offliner schrieb:


> Micromaster läuft im Moment noch nicht aus. Wird aber bestimmt kommen, da Siemens kräftig für G120 neue Sachen rausbringt. Aber selbst wenn, ist für die nächsten 10 Jahre ab Auslauf noch für Ersatz gesorgt...


 

Ja noch gibt es z.B. keinen EINPHASIGEN G110 den es als MM420 gibt.
Da wird es aber langsam Zeit.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## offliner (19 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ja noch gibt es z.B. keinen EINPHASIGEN G110 den es als MM420 gibt.


Du meinst G120, G110 ist grundsätzlich 1-phasig. Stimme dir aber zu, G120 1-phasig fehlt definitiv !!!


----------

